# Help shopping for cylinder cells



## wejank (Jan 6, 2010)

Hello,micgolub,China Hipower company was a professional manufacture that specialized in Lifepo4 cells for four years.As well as an rare company who could supplied the battery package solutions in our country.the cells has advantage of high energy density,long cyclelife,no pollution,no memory effect,light,small,free maintance,etc,and the price is pretty resonable.
Please don't hesitate send an email to me if you want to lean more info about the cells.also i will provide more accurate production detail to you.
Thanks.and my emailbox:[email protected]


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

realize that you'll have to weld A123 batteries.... its a major undertaking with large packs. For a bike its not that bad, but larger packs require lots of planning and care.

Have you looked at other cells like Headway? They bolt together, they're larger (less cells per pack) and have high discharge rates.


----------



## micgolub (Jun 11, 2009)

We have the sunstone welder.
I've got a quote as low as $3.75 FOB china so far...

Does it get lower?

A lot of companies have two types. High Discharge and Low Discharge.

Low Discharge have a larger capacity, and are less expensive...so I'm thinking about those.

I wish I didn't need to email all these companies. 

Any lurkers out there that have done this work?

My worst fear is that I do a wire transfer for $7K and nothing shows up. 
And the stress involved...


----------



## CFreeman54 (Jan 14, 2009)

Frodus. How do the headway cells compare to the A123 in discharge capability? Can they handle 20-40 CA?


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

when you say "CA", do you mean C-rate, or do you mean Cranking Amps? Make sure you're using the right terminology.

If you mean 20-40C, then no, they will not. Thats 200-400A per 10Ah cell. It would be best to put ~8 in parallel. 

If you mean 20-40A then yes, thats 4C.

The headways will do 5C all continuous, 10C for a few minutes before they heat up too much, and 15C peak for 30seconds or so.

Even a123 won't do 20-40C without really decreasing the capacity. Continuous rating on the a123 are much lower, otherwise you start eating away at the capacity and don't get the energy out.

What is the application?


----------



## gss99 (Dec 31, 2009)

I was told that those ebay A123's were used cells or possibly fakes. Hobbycity cells A123's for $14/cell and says that they are brand new and aren't fake.


----------



## mirro (Jan 13, 2010)

frodus said:


> when you say "CA", do you mean C-rate, or do you mean Cranking Amps? Make sure you're using the right terminology.
> 
> If you mean 20-40C, then no, they will not. Thats 200-400A per 10Ah cell. It would be best to put ~8 in parallel.
> 
> ...


Hi,
It is sounds perfect that headway can do 5c all continuous.
Could you supply the discharge curve to us.
10c just for a few minutes and not too much heat??how could you did that?


----------



## jorhyne (Aug 20, 2008)

If you are planning on buying A123's from eBay or China, insist on receiving samples so you can be sure what you are getting is up to spec.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

mirro said:


> Hi,
> It is sounds perfect that headway can do 5c all continuous.
> Could you supply the discharge curve to us.
> 10c just for a few minutes and not too much heat??how could you did that?


http://blog.evfr.net/?p=151

Its been up there since April. I'm only going to be drawing ~1-2C continuous from a 32s6p pack, maybe even less.

I'm not saying they're going to do 20-40C, quite the opposite.... If CFreeman54 wants 20-40C, he needs something like A123 or Lipo.


----------



## mirro (Jan 13, 2010)

frodus said:


> http://blog.evfr.net/?p=151
> 
> Its been up there since April. I'm only going to be drawing ~1-2C continuous from a 32s6p pack, maybe even less.
> 
> I'm not saying they're going to do 20-40C, quite the opposite.... If CFreeman54 wants 20-40C, he needs something like A123 or Lipo.


I can not open the linkhttp://blog.evfr.net/?p=151,what a pity.could you help me conform it's validity?thank you.
I am also not saying they are going to do20-40C ,i just wondering that the headway company was how to got that merely a little heat in the condition of 10c.


----------



## Cylindermanufcturer (Nov 24, 2010)

you can see battery at resonable rate at this link
http://www.alibaba.com/countrysearch/CN/lifepo4-battery-cylinder.html


----------

